
Ask HN: What are best practices for deploying an app to a VPS? - breakerbox
I am working on an MVP, which initially ran on Heroku to simplify things. However, I&#x27;m realizing I need to move to a provider that gives me control of the the server (likely AWS Lightsail since I&#x27;m already familiar).<p>What is the best practice for deploying applications to a VPS? I have found resources for git hooks, but those seem to focus on static websites. I would love to be able to run &quot;git push prod master&quot; and use git&#x2F;scripts to automate building and deployment.<p>Do you have any good resources or recommendations for doing this?
======
josegonzalez
You can use Dokku to manage your server in a Heroku-like fashion.

(Note, I am the Dokku maintainer)

[https://github.com/dokku/dokku/](https://github.com/dokku/dokku/)

~~~
breakerbox
Awesome! I’m going to give that a try!

------
drKarl
I would say that depends on what technologies and/or web servers you want to
use

~~~
breakerbox
Yeah, I suppose it was a little open ended. I’m using Flask, gunicorn, and
looking for tools to keep it simple.

